

HTTPS: is security worth the performance penalty? - vasaio
https://www.presslabs.com/blog/https-is-security-worth-the-performance-penalty/

======
markbnj
>> All social shares are reset because the links are different.

Won't they continue to work if you maintain the http: link as a redirect to
https? We did this with haproxy on my last project, and it's also worth noting
that haproxy is quite fast at handling ssl negotiation, allowing you to lift
that burden from your web servers (also makes it easier to scale the web
servers horizontally since they're all talking http inside the firewall.)

~~~
vasaio
Consider the t0 the moment of site starting and t1 the moment you add SSL to
your site. All the FB, Twitter, etc. shares are stored according to the
complete URL string. All the posts between the t0 and t1 will have the URL
without 'S' and all the posts between t1 and 'now' will have the URL with 'S'.
You can collect the shares from the FB API but you must provide the post URL
and then concatenate the results. With this method you can preserve the
shares, but we must keep this in mind: a share is registered with a single URL
string, and also we must consider this transition as a one way transition and
don't change it back to HTTP.

